# Work experience on company letter head



## iprerit (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, 

I am applying for FSW 2014. IN document checklist its mentioned that you must provide work experience letter on company letter head and it must state that responsibilities, no of hour & salary.

I asked my my previous employer and unfortunately all declined to provide such document.

Please anyone let me know if ther is any alternate for this like AU PR accept affidavit.

I have all joining letter, releaving letter pay slip form 16 and promotion letter.

Please any one help.


Thanks,


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

I think you must be need "work experience letter" for applying FSW..


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm the same boat as you. I have all the experience letters but employers are denying to provide the experience letter with roles /responsibilities and number of hour worked. 

I almost lost hope in applying for FSW. If anyone know any workaround please let us know


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Suds7 said:


> I'm the same boat as you. I have all the experience letters but employers are denying to provide the experience letter with roles /responsibilities and number of hour worked.
> 
> I almost lost hope in applying for FSW. If anyone know any workaround please let us know


I believe there is no workaround. Only option is you can write a query to immigration department and find out what they say about it. all the best...


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Steve_SAP said:


> I believe there is no workaround. Only option is you can write a query to immigration department and find out what they say about it. all the best...


You are right. Only Query option is open for him.. But i am not sure is it work's .. Try himself..


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I cannot apply this directly to Canada FSW, but I faced a similar situation when I applied for my Oz visa. Although it is not a legal requirement to provide references, in the UK the company cannot refuse to provide you official confirmation of your employment on company headed paper, i.e.

_Mr XYZ worked for Acme Corp from 1 Jan 2013 to 31 Dec 2014 as a Software Engineer on a full time basis._

You then have your pay slips to back this information up of course, and I also then asked my ex-manager to provide me a reference. If he can do it on letter headed paper then great otherwise just have then fill it up as a normal reference to tie everything together. Also staple a business card of the person too.

_I worked as the direct manager of Mr XYZ from from 1 Jan 2013 to 31 Dec 2014 in the Managed Software department of Acme corp. My XYZ was employed as a Software Engineer and performed the following tasks [list of tasks], working on various projects such as [list some projects if possible]_

I needed various references from all the companies I had worked for. I was just one company that refused a direct work experience letter, but I crafted some "notes" for all my employers that made sure it include all the information that was required: position, dates, full time, job function etc.

Hopefully someone will confirm if this would be sufficient for Canada as well, but it is a fairly common issue. Include a letter with your application explaining why you were unable to obtain the reference on headed letter paper.

Good luck.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I guess affidavit can be used. My agent prepared affidavit on 20RS stamp paper for my first company. Though it will not have any impact on my points but they prepared affidavit for me describing my roles and responsibilities and also stating company is not ready to issue.

But don't you have any colleague even from other department who can acknowledge your duties.

It need to be a person from your hierarchy. It can be anyone from company.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi

I am pretty sure, that my previous organization would not co-operate to provide any such letter stating my job responsibilities.

However, I do have experience and relieving letter from that organization, but my responsibilities aren't written there. 

Would that work? or Please suggest a work around.

Thanks
Lucky.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Lucky,

Yes it will work.
Get Affidavit done on 20 RS stamp paper.
Cheers 

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> hi
> 
> I am pretty sure, that my previous organization would not co-operate to provide any such letter stating my job responsibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

ta @Ash


ashpin said:


> Dear Lucky,
> 
> Yes it will work.
> Get Affidavit done on 20 RS stamp paper.
> ...


----------



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear Ashpin,

I worked for Headstrong for around 5 years, but they declined for providing detailed reference letter. As per your suggestion, I just wanted to check:-
1) Which consultancy you have opted for ?
2) Have you submitted your application to CIC & is that accepted ?


- Regards,
GVPd.




ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess affidavit can be used. My agent prepared affidavit on 20RS stamp paper for my first company. Though it will not have any impact on my points but they prepared affidavit for me describing my roles and responsibilities and also stating company is not ready to issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear GVPD,

I used Opulentus.
I applied and I haven't received any response till now.
They said Affidavit is a legal document which can be used for genuine purpose.
Obviously company reference letter is definitely require, affidavit is the last resort.
If your all other documents are genuine and it is just a question of one document, you might be considered. 

But yes chances do reduce but you do not have any other option, you have to take your chances.

Regards,
Ash 



GP2603 said:


> Dear Ashpin,
> 
> I worked for Headstrong for around 5 years, but they declined for providing detailed reference letter. As per your suggestion, I just wanted to check:-
> 1) Which consultancy you have opted for ?
> ...


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess affidavit can be used. My agent prepared affidavit on 20RS stamp paper for my first company. Though it will not have any impact on my points but they prepared affidavit for me describing my roles and responsibilities and also stating company is not ready to issue.
> 
> ...



Hi Ashpin,
I didn't understand this line;
"But don't you have any colleague even from other department who can acknowledge your duties."

Please explain.


Thanks,
A. Pandey


----------



## karanwish2sky (Jun 22, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess affidavit can be used. My agent prepared affidavit on 20RS stamp paper for my first company. Though it will not have any impact on my points but they prepared affidavit for me describing my roles and responsibilities and also stating company is not ready to issue.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash

Could you please share the affidavit, that you got prepared .

I am facing the same issue,

Would be of great help.

Please send it @ [email protected]

thanks in advance. 

Karan


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I heard affidavit is suggested for Australia. But for Canada, I was advised to get reference letter mentioning responsibilities from manager (on blank A4 size paper) along with his/her company ID card.

Can anyone please confirm if that will be fine?

Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

jacks12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I heard affidavit is suggested for Australia. But for Canada, I was advised to get reference letter mentioning responsibilities from manager (on blank A4 size paper) along with his/her company ID card.
> 
> ...


In this case, try to add as much documents as possible to further strengthen your case. My suggestion would be to include:
i) copies of company IDs of self and manager
ii) payslips from multiple years of employment
iii) appointment/offer letter
iv) Any other letter from HR such as the computer generated ones in most companies which do not include duities and responsibilities but confirm employment
v) Copy of any additional letter/communication which could further illustrate your emplyment
vi) lastly, put a cover letter on the top clearly detailing out why the reference letter is not available on company letterhead mentioning company policies etc.

I know some guys who got through with this approach. The idea is to demonstrate that your case is as genuine as any.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Experts,

My first company won't issue the experience letter on company letterhead. I have the all other documentary evidence to prove that I was employed in that company.

As an alternative I can get my previous Manager to write and sign my roles and responsibilities on an A4 sized white paper.

*But the only concern here is that he has left the company and joined another one.*

Would it make a difference OR do I have to get the signatures from someone still with the same company?

cheers,
Guru


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

sssagi said:


> In this case, try to add as much documents as possible to further strengthen your case. My suggestion would be to include:
> i) copies of company IDs of self and manager
> ii) payslips from multiple years of employment
> iii) appointment/offer letter
> ...


Thanks a lot Sagi.

Certainly, I am going to do submit all possible docs as supporting docs along with reference letter.
I missed to add payslip and cover letter - Thanks for your inputs.

By the way - any idea - if they really call people whose reference we have given in our application?

Thanks.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My first company won't issue the experience letter on company letterhead. I have the all other documentary evidence to prove that I was employed in that company.
> 
> ...


bumping up the thread... Can somebody please clarify my concern above? Thanks.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi guru,

afaik, u need any employee from ur previous organization who is still working with them and can get ur roles and responsibilities signed on 20 rs notary paper. this is what I have done for my current company and this is what others suggested me, when I asked auch question. 

after all, u need to convince the person examining ur profile that u worked in the company and u did work for the r n r u hv written. once its done, its done. officially, they need it on company's letter head, which u cant provide. so fill their mouth with other handful documents like ur pay slips, form 16s, notarized referal letter from current employee.

hope it helps.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

need guidance... my problem is my company has merged with some other company and even changed their physical location and contacts as well. I worked in that company from January 2011 to January 2012.. now I want to claim that experience.. and have those appointment letter. increment letter, pay slips, and relieving letter with old name... yesterday I had word manager of that company which is also owner of that company and now managing all functions of branch in which I was working and he is ready to help in every possible way... please guide me about this issue


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Well, i have a similar concern. Basically, one of my old employer gave me a ref letter... but it doesnt have salary or hours... other than that, all requirements are in it...

So will it get accepted? I mean i could use my salary slips with it? Or it wont work like this?

they are refusing to give me the salaray and hours info in a letter...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

need some senior to answer this query... my employer is ready to help me in any possible way but as now company has merged with other company.. so don't know how to solve this out..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

raman15091987 said:


> need some senior to answer this query... my employer is ready to help me in any possible way but as now company has merged with other company.. so don't know how to solve this out..




If they have merged they will have the previous company's records and should be able to provide the information based on those.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

but my experience is on old letter head and now name of company is changed


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

raman15091987 said:


> but my experience is on old letter head and now name of company is changed



So get a letter on new letterhead and gave them explain in the letter that they merged which resulted in the new name.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

is that acceptable legally?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

raman15091987 said:


> is that acceptable legally?



Companies merge all the time so I don't see why not. I have worked for companies that merged and got my tax forms under the new company name and never had any problems.

So long as they explain why there is a different name it should be acceptable. If not, then you cannot get the letter and, if that letter is necessary for you to come to Canada, you will be unable to do so.


----------

